# Eastern UP rabbit hunting



## Pickford (Feb 28, 2011)

Rosey - you are mouthy but have a great nose:rant:
Holly - you listen to your mother too much
Casey from Ohio - you are my favorite since you don't bark at me:xzicon_sm


----------



## bvd (Mar 19, 2014)

Pickford
We are glad you can recognize good "hare hounds" when you see them. Now, if you would like to see us at our best you may want to work on your shooting!!!
Good to hear from you


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

bvd said:


> Pickford
> We are glad you can recognize good "hare hounds" when you see them. Now, if you would like to see us at our best you may want to work on your shooting!!!
> Good to hear from you


This is clearly a case of the pot calling the kettle black. If it wasn't why have I had such a problem with bunnies chewing the bark off my aspen and red maple regeneration. FM


----------

